# New Product: Honda EU2000i security mount.



## widgetwizard (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi Folks,

This is Jim at Orbital Machine works in Dallas.
Among other interesting projects we have ongoing, we make some after market accessories for Travel Trailers. The Perfect Casita by Orbital Machine Works
But we have a new product launched yesterday that we think will interest everybody that hauls those expensive portable generators around.
It is a pair of interlocking plates specifically designed to secure a Honda EU2000i generator to another secure item - ie pickup truck bed, trailer tongue, toy hauler etc.

Some prototype pictures  here 

The red plate attaches to the generator by removing the feet and bolting back on.
The black plate bolts down to something secure.
Once the two parts are interlocked and joined by the padlock you cannot get to anything to undo it. The only accessible part is the nylock nut for the base plate bolts - and these will just spin as you have no access to the heads.

While nothing is theft proof we think this will be a significant deterrent.

Just thought it might be of some interest to the group.
Let me know if you have any questions.

jim


----------



## Durkis007 (Nov 8, 2012)

This looks really good. Any chances for a Yamaha version in the future?


----------



## widgetwizard (Nov 2, 2013)

Absolutely.

We wanted to make sure we had a solid product with just one version initially.
But we have completed the drawings and a few prototypes for the Yamahas already.
Expect a real product in a few weeks - lets say early December.

Thanks,

jim


----------



## widgetwizard (Nov 2, 2013)

Good people of generator-land,

Just wanted to share with you that sales of the Honda EU2000i security system are going well and we will soon be ending the introductory pricing. If you are on the fence now might be the time...

Should you so desire, you can order from here.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## widgetwizard (Nov 2, 2013)

In case anyone is curious about how these security mounts work, here are a
couple of low quality YouTube videos











--Jim


----------



## widgetwizard (Nov 2, 2013)

and we have now finished the prototype for the Honda EU3000iS.
Should be in production in 3 weeks.

Back to the small Yamahas now....

Jim


----------



## widgetwizard (Nov 2, 2013)

Production versions came back from the powder coaters yesterday.
All the waitlist ones have shipped.
Still a few left over if anybody is interested.


----------



## widgetwizard (Nov 2, 2013)

And on we go....

The range now includes

Honda EU2000i / companion/camo
Honda EU2000is
Yamaha 2400 (at the powder coaters actuallly)
Champion 200W 73536i (also at the powder coaters..)

We are working on one for the Honda 3000 handi (the wheeled one..)


Jim


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

widgetwizard said:


> And on we go....
> 
> The range now includes
> 
> ...


Typo? Do mean Honda EU*3*000is ?


----------



## widgetwizard (Nov 2, 2013)

Robert Coats said:


> Typo? Do mean Honda EU*3*000is ?


Indeed I do.
Well spotted - Glad somebody reads the posts on here


----------



## widgetwizard (Nov 2, 2013)

..and there's more.

We gave up on the Honda 3000 Handi.
But we now have one for the Yamaha EF2000iS (that was a challenge)

So today's lineup is

Honda EU2000i / companion/camo
Honda EU3000iS
Yamaha EF2400iS 
Yamaha EF2000iS
Champion 73536i 

Generator security mount systems

Cheers,
Jim


----------

